# مين هي الفئة اللي بستخدم مادة البيتومين؟؟؟



## shimaa2000 (3 يناير 2011)

انا كنت عايزة اعرف منكم حاجات كتير عن البيتومين , انا طبعا مش هندسة خالص ولا لية علاقة خالص بالمجال ولكن المفروض اني هشتغل مع شركة مصدرة لهذه المادة والمفروض اني اقوم بعمليةالتسويق لها بس انا عايزة اعرف مين هم اللي بيستخدموا المادة دي علشان اقدر اسوق ليهم يعني ايه الاماكن اللي ابتدي اخاطبها واكلمها عن مادة البيتومين ؟؟ ياريت تقولولي, واكون شاكرة ليكم جداااا


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (4 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم
مادة البيتومين تستخدم في عزل الانابيب الارضية وعزل الاسطح والجدران والقواعد للمباني وخاصة التي تحت الارض حيث تذاب في البنزين وتستخدم في صناعة البطاريات الجافة وهناك المزيد من المجالات .
وبتوفيق الله


----------



## م . أبو بكر (4 يناير 2011)

يعني كما تفضل الأخ الغباري ، البيتومين مادة عازلة تأتي بعدة سماكات و عادة تأتي على شكل رول إذا كان مسلحاً أو بشكل سائل سميك يستخدم بعد التسخين ..

و تستخدم لعزل الأرضيات و القواعد و الخزانات البيتونية .... الخ مما سبق و تفضل به الأخ الغباري .

إذاً .. فإن هدفك هي شركات المقاولات و المكاتب الاستشارية ، و شركات العزل ..

مع التحية


----------



## مهندس المحبة (4 يناير 2011)

البيتومين مادة تستخدم في إنشاء الطرق (مع الإسفلت) وتستخدم أيضاً في العوازل.


----------



## shimaa2000 (5 يناير 2011)

متشكرة جدا على تعاونكم , وجزاكم الله خيرا عنا جميعا


----------



## محمودالسويسى (3 مارس 2011)

هدفك المقاولين وشركات المقاولات ومحلات البويات والوكلاء


----------

